# Rockwall Retriever Club Spring FT 2010



## Linas Danilevicius (Jan 2, 2009)

Okay folks. When you have updates please post them!

Best regards,

Linas


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

I am not at the trial, just text info.

1st series Open.
Land triple, 3 dogs ran and chged the test. Line was moved and started again. 400 yd long retired, short retired at 150 yd into a ditch, flyer shot up a hill.


----------



## counciloak (Mar 26, 2008)

How far did the Qual. Got today?


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Qual Results
1st - 24
2nd - 19
3rd - 31
4th - 10
RJ - 6
Jams 12, 2, 29


----------



## duke7581 (Jan 17, 2008)

congrats Shayne good qual.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Congrats on the win Shayne. Also congrats to Steve on the 3rd, and congrats to Steve and Bruce on the jam with Red.

What's up with the open?


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Congrats Shayne, you have two that finished the Q. 

*One with a blue!!!*


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

*Congrats Aaron and Shayne!*


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

The Open finished the first series a few minutes before 7 tonight. Have not heard official callbacks, but the rumor is that about half were called back. Purely rumor, nothing official.


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

Congrats Shayne and Aaron!


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks everyone. Aaron has done a helluva job with Rowdy and Kidd and it's good to see his hard work pay off the last few weeks. 

Big congrats to Martha McCool on her 2nd with Disco. It was a tough tough Q.

SM


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Thanks everyone. Aaron has done a helluva job with Rowdy and Kidd and it's good to see his hard work pay off the last few weeks.
> 
> Big congrats to Martha McCool on her 2nd with Disco. It was a tough tough Q.
> 
> SM


*Congrats to Martha and Chris McCool !*


----------



## Deborah936 (Mar 16, 2008)

any updateds on the derby or Am?


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

Left the derby a little after 3:00PM. 

They had just started the 2nd series, call backs from the first was in the mid 20's. Very generous


----------



## Deborah936 (Mar 16, 2008)

any updates on the derby or Am?


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

YAHOOO Martha And Chris!!!!


----------



## J Connolly (Aug 16, 2007)

Congratulations to Connie, Bobby Farmer and Tim Milligan for Connie's first in the open. Way to go!!!


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Bobby Farmer's dog Connie won the Open. New FC. She got 2nd last weekend I believe. 

SM


----------



## Linas Danilevicius (Jan 2, 2009)

Congratulations Bobby and Shanna Farmer for Connie's FC Title this weekend! Tim Milligan has done a great job with her. It has been amazing watching them work together. Two Open wins in a six month period to go along with a 2nd and 4th place. On to the Nationals next for Team Milligan!

Best regards,

Linas


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

Huge CONGRATS to Bobby and Shanna Farmer, Tim Milligan and now FC Connie on thier OPEN WIN!!!!
Also congrats to Bobby and Dealer for on their Jam in the Amateur.


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Congrats Bobby. You had a heck of a weekend. New FC and Dealer Jammed the Amateur.

Tim


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Congratulations to one of the nicest people in field trials Mike Molthan and Maggie for the Amateur win

Chef and I were proud to be participants behind 

1st Maggie Molthan
2nd J R Gierman
3rd Jacki Wu
4th Chef me


----------



## duke7581 (Jan 17, 2008)

any news on derby and open


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

EdA said:


> Congratulations to one of the nicest people in field trials Mike Molthan and Maggie for the Amateur win
> 
> Chef and I were proud to be participants behind
> 
> ...


*Congrats Mike , Sharon , Jackie, and ED!*


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Open (what I heard)

1st Connie Farmer/Milligan finishes FC and qualifies for National (cool story about the dog)
2nd Regi Heise/Rorem - good spring, 3rd placement
3rd Maggie Molthan/Baird/Cicero
4th Boomer McCool/Martha


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Congrats to Dr Ed and Cheffy Boy, he is a talented one.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Old School Labs said:


> Congrats to Dr Ed and Cheffy Boy, he is a talented one.


He has a talented trainer (Cherylon) and motivated O/H and sometimes trainer (me), he lost one year to cruciates, has had 2 months of training, has run 3 Amateurs and to the last series in 2

Thanks Cherylon and you too Chef


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

EdA said:


> Congratulations to one of the nicest people in field trials Mike Molthan and Maggie for the Amateur win
> 
> Chef and I were proud to be participants behind
> 
> ...


Good on you doc for the half amateur point. Glad Chef is back from his surgeries. 

*Good on Mike M too.*


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

EdA said:


> He has a talented trainer (Cherylon) and motivated O/H and sometimes trainer (me), he lost one year to cruciates, has had 2 months of training, has run 3 Amateurs and to the last series in 2
> 
> Thanks Cherylon and you too Chef



to bring that dog off the disabled list and compete for the hardware is a testament to your entire team....well done


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

Derby Results
1st - #31 - Ryan Brasseaux
*2nd - #30 - Danny Widner*
3rd - #5 - Ryan Brasseaux
4th - #1 - Clay Bridges
RJ - #27 - Francis Landry
JAM - #28, #21, #11

Congrats to "daddy" & Rock!! This is Rock's first placement at 16 months old! 

Also Congrats to "daddy" & Zia for their Amateur JAM....Danny and Zia did a great job together today!!!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Way to go Clay with Leisha.


----------



## vanasa cates (Jun 27, 2004)

Huge congats to Bobby Farmer and Tim Milligan on Connie's open win,FC title,and qualifying for the national.Tim and I were just talking about her on his way to Rockwall.Two 1st,2nd and a 4th in 16 opens is just under a point per trial.Oh yeah lets don't forget Connie's 2yr. old son Dealer Jamming the am.Not a bad weekend or even spring for matter for what both dogs have done Charles Cates


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Congrats out to Mr. Farmer


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

WOOO HOOO way to go Tim, Bobby, Shanna on 

*FC CONVINCE ME CONNIE!!!!!!!!*

Also big congrats to Ryan, Larry, and Pat for the Derby placements, Crystal first and Doodle third!!


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

EdA said:


> Open (what I heard)
> 
> 1st Connie Farmer/Milligan finishes FC and qualifies for National (cool story about the dog)
> 2nd Regi Heise/Rorem - good spring, 3rd placement
> ...


Yea Regi!!!


----------

